# I passed all my courses, yay!



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Despite having a rough year, I still managed to pass all my courses. I am very proud of that. I just saw a paper that I got 17% on since every single one of my papers was late this year. This should teach me not to be late with papers. 

I got 1 63, 71 and 76 and in one class an 87. Cheers! This is a good day. It's not the mark that I got. 

I'm proud because I had to go through a lot of depression and a lot of obstacles. This means that if I did this that even though it's really difficult for me, I can do it.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Great job! How many more semesters until you get your degree?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Three more years of school.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got three B's and one A, and the A was in math of all classes, the one class I never did homework in and had no clue how to do half of it, must be smarter than I though. B's in English 102, anthropology, and art.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats!!!:clap


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

good job SAgirl!


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

I hope I pass all mine also, just waiting on one more class. This teacher is just taking so long to post the grades for the last few assignments.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

This is really good! You can do it! :clap


----------

